
Radha and the space-time illusion - prismatic
http://www.thehindubusinessline.com/blink/explore/the-history-of-perspective-in-art-engineering-and-architecture/article8223738.ece
======
Nihilartikel
"The night sky betrays the painter’s ignorance of astronomy; to depict stars
as points distributed evenly in the upper sky, instead of irregular clusters
and constellations, is wrong." Wait 'till somebody introduces this guy to van
Gogh!

~~~
tn13
Precisely my thoughts. I dont even see the purpose to the who article. It
neither gets art not the science part right here.

------
shas3
I don't see the point of this article. The analogies presented are only true
to a very vague extent. It needlessly jargon-ifies simple concepts. It reminds
me of Feynman's criticism of too much jargon being used to teach math [1]:

>> Pure mathematics is just such an abstraction from the real world, and pure
mathematics does have a special precise language for dealing with its own
special and technical subjects. But this precise language is not precise in
any sense if you deal with real objects of the world, and it is only pedantic
and quite confusing to use it unless there are some special subtleties which
have to be carefully distinguished.

It also overstates the importance of projective geometry.

It is a dubious claim that Mughal-era artists didn't understand 3D
perspective. A culture capable of building the Taj Mahal didn't understand
perspectives and basic geometry? You really don't need advanced math to get
perspective right. It can be easily learned from practicing art. In fact,
often the lack of a consistent perspective is deliberate and artistic. Realism
is only one approach to art.

[1]
[http://calteches.library.caltech.edu/2362/1/feynman.pdf](http://calteches.library.caltech.edu/2362/1/feynman.pdf)

~~~
licebmi_at
This. Perhaps the lack of perspective is because symbolism; it's a common
misconception that 3-D perspective was discovered during renaissance. In fact,
the artists deliberately disregarded perspective due cultural canon and
religious symbolism and probably had a set of rules of how to do it [1].

[1] [https://pavlopoulos.wordpress.com/2011/04/27/reverse-
perspec...](https://pavlopoulos.wordpress.com/2011/04/27/reverse-perspective-
in-christian-iconography/)

